# Sticky  Gen1 Cruze Clutch and Manual Transmission Shifting Upgrades



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Looks like I have something else to make the Cruze better!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why is this thread in my trending section'? Has been dormant for 2 years, around here that could be considered trending I guess, how sad


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why is this thread in my trending section'? Has been dormant for 2 years, around here that could be considered trending I guess, how sad


I'm shocked this post never really got any traction there's only a few comments on it


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Diamond193 said:


> I'm shocked this post never really got any traction there's only a few comments on it


Most of the comments are in the How-To: posts connected to this.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Does it show up as 'trending' on your screen too? What about suggested forums, I'm tired of the same ones... AR15Forums.com, FloridaConcealedCarry.com, M14Forum.com, SniperForums.com, and TheAKForum.net.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Most of the comments are in the How-To: posts connected to this.


Thanks ill take a look


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Does it show up as 'trending' on your screen too? What about suggested forums, I'm tired of the same ones... AR15Forums.com, FloridaConcealedCarry.com, M14Forum.com, SniperForums.com, and TheAKForum.net.


Sounds like they have discovered a closet NRA member in your house


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It used to be 'Cooking Light' & 'Canada Breast Feeding Today'


----------



## VegasSonic (Aug 23, 2021)

Such an underrated post! Thank you so much for your effort, even if it was 8 years ago. I have significantly upgraded my sonic's power plant and the 1-2 shift recently embarrassed the hell out of me on my first 1/4 mile run at the Las Vegas Speedway. I have been looking into everything from remote cooling to bearing upgrades. I finally landed on this post and it makes so much sense. Ultimately I am going to use the amsoil 75-90, install a remote cooler with pump and thermostat, upgrade the mounts, and do these 2 restriction removals. I will not go through that shame again, lol. Thanks again!


----------

